# Guns are dangerous



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A guy goes hunting. A gust of wind blew. The gun fell over and discharged, shooting him in the genitals. Several hours later, lying in a hospital bed, he was approached by his doctor.

"Well sir, I have some good news and some bad news. The good news is that you are going to be OK. The damage was local to your groin there was very little internal damage and we were able to remove all of the buckshot."

"What's the bad news?" asked the hunter.

"The bad news is that there was some pretty extensive buckshot damage done to your penis which left quite a few holes in it. I'm going to have to refer you to my sister."

"Well I guess that isn't too bad," the hunter replied. "Is your sister a plastic surgeon?"

"Not exactly," answered the doctor. "She's a flute player in the London Symphony Orchestra. She's going to teach you where to put your fingers so you don't piss in your eye."


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jango-fett (Dec 19, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ha :lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------

